# Fortune Magazine Ranks Canon as One of World's Most Admired Companies for 2014



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 6, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/03/fortune-magazine-ranks-canon-as-one-of-worlds-most-admired-companies-for-2014/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/03/fortune-magazine-ranks-canon-as-one-of-worlds-most-admired-companies-for-2014/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><b>MELVILLE, N.Y., March 6, 2014</b> – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions today announced that its parent company, Canon Inc., has ranked among the top global companies, placing sixth overall and third internationally in the computers category of this year’s Fortune World’s Most Admired Companies list. In the international computers category, Canon ranks as the top Japanese company and the sole representative of the imaging industry. Contributing to their rankings, Canon has received high accolades for innovation, quality of products/services and financial soundness.</p>
<p>The 2014 list was separated into 57 industries from a variety of business areas. With input from executives, directors and analysts, close to 700 companies from 30 countries around the world were analyzed and ranked based on various criteria.</p>
<p>“Fortune’s World’s Most Admired Companies list includes well-regarded leaders in the business world,” said Kotaro Fukushima, senior director and general manager, Corporate Communications, Canon U.S.A. “To be included in this ranking is an honor in itself and further exemplifies our commitment to our customers and the communities we serve.”</p>
<p>Fortune’s World’s Most Admired Companies list can be found at:<a href="http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fortune/most-admired/2014/list/?iid=wma14_sp_full" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fortune/most-admired/</a>.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 6, 2014)

Cool news and there's a little bit of admiration going on here in the CR forums as well ;D


----------



## David Hull (Mar 6, 2014)

Well... they clearly don't hang out on internet forums like this one and DPR then .


----------



## chriegge (Mar 6, 2014)

It would be better if the mainstream media stopped feeding Canon's ego.. They're just encouraging them to continue their practice of purposefully limiting the cameras they release, and therefore making the consumer pay the price. (1DC/1DX being identical, and the 5DMIII RAW hack is evidence for this, and lets not forget about the absence of a headphone jack on 70D...) I am extremely disappointed that they have been releasing just incremental updates as of lately. Here's praying that the 7DMII breaks the streak.. :-\


----------



## Terry Rogers (Mar 7, 2014)

I wonder if it's also because most people who would have bought a DSLR will have already done so. And technological advancements in entry lvl cameras seem to be slowing down, so people don't feel the need to upgrade.


----------



## zlatko (Mar 7, 2014)

chriegge said:


> It would be better if the mainstream media stopped feeding Canon's ego.. They're just encouraging them to continue their practice of purposefully limiting the cameras they release, and therefore making the consumer pay the price. (1DC/1DX being identical, and the 5DMIII RAW hack is evidence for this, and lets not forget about the absence of a headphone jack on 70D...) I am extremely disappointed that they have been releasing just incremental updates as of lately. Here's praying that the 7DMII breaks the streak.. :-\



On internet forums the glass is always half empty. People are always "extremely disappointed" no matter what Canon does. I've been extremely pleased with exactly those incremental updates. Nearly every item of Canon gear that I use is a refined & improved version of some prior Canon gear that I was already quite happy with (cameras, lenses, flashes, etc.). I frankly don't understand praying for a rumored, possibly non-existent camera when the marketplace currently offers real and awesome cameras any day of the week.


----------



## Sella174 (Mar 11, 2014)

At least try to be honest ...


Current rank in computers = 6; previous rank (in 2013) = 4; this means a DROP of 2;
Industry rank for innovation = 4; previous rank (in 2013) = 3; a DROP of 1;
Long-term investment = 8; previous rank (in 2013) = 3; a DROP of 5;
Quality of products/services = 3; previous rank (in 2013) = 4; an INCREASE of 1;
Global competitiveness = 9; previous rank (in 2013) = 5; a DROP of 4

So, although the quality of the products became better since last year, *overall the company is going backwards.*

http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fortune/most-admired/2014/snapshots/6818.html
http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fortune/most-admired/2013/snapshots/6818.html


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 11, 2014)

I will *admire* them even more if they would be so kind as to reduce some prices on a few of the lenses that I would like to buy ;D ... Come on Canon, be charitable and help the sick ... I am sick with severe G.A.S and short on cash ;D


----------



## sdsr (Mar 11, 2014)

Does Canon's (or anyone else's) camera subdivision play any role in determining its "computer" rankings, the category in question here? Do cameras, as a category, fit into this particular ranking at all? If the answer to these questions is "no"....


----------



## Sella174 (Mar 12, 2014)

sdsr said:


> Does Canon's (or anyone else's) camera subdivision play any role in determining its "computer" rankings, the category in question here? Do cameras, as a category, fit into this particular ranking at all? If the answer to these questions is "no"....



The type of reasoning is called the curate's egg ...


----------

